# Se vs Te



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

TeamPB said:


> You couldn't even hurt me


Sure


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

The Penguin said:


> Your girlfriend's death did. Remember Cosmo?


Literally who?


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Could we get back on topic


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

TeamPB said:


> Literally who?


I'm just joking. She and Tails were into each other in a cartoon, Sonic X.


----------



## Mister Bimbo (Sep 11, 2017)

Some people say that the 3rd function can be stronger than the 2rd. So you could be an ESFP with Se Te Fi Ni.
But maybe just ESTP or even ENTJ.
Are you very extroverted?


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Well, I came for the banter but I have ding-dong diddly nothing to say, so just keep waiting for them to answer your questions, boy.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Mister Bimbo said:


> Some people say that the 3rd function can be stronger than the 2rd. So you could be an ESFP with Se Te Fi Ni.
> But maybe just ESTP or even ENTJ.
> Are you very extroverted?


Very extraverted


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

The Penguin said:


> I'm just joking. She and Tails were into each other in a cartoon, Sonic X.


Actually, I don't even give a shit about Sonic lore (and Sonic in general), it's just that this picture is fucking priceless.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

TeamPB said:


> Actually, I don't even give a shit about Sonic lore (and Sonic in general), it's just that this picture is fucking priceless.


Tails, you disappoint me.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

The Penguin said:


> Tails, you disappoint me.


If I had to count every person I once disappointed... :^)


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

TeamPB said:


> If I had to count every person I once disappointed... :^)


You can't count past infinity


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

tiger greengrass said:


> You can't count past infinity


Your effort is appreciated but not really convincing, young boy.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

TeamPB said:


> Your effort is appreciated but not really convincing, young boy.


Should we talk about your family issues? Please go to my other thread in spam world to discuss such disappointment


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

TeamPB said:


> If I had to count every person I once disappointed... :^)


You would kiss a lot of people, lol


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

tiger greengrass said:


> Should we talk about your family issues? Please go to my other thread in spam world to discuss such disappointment


I'll thank you, out of pity


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

TeamPB said:


> I'll thank you, out of pity


You should thank me out of fear, now leave.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

TeamPB said:


> Actually, I don't even give a shit about Sonic lore (and Sonic in general), it's just that this picture is fucking priceless.


An Ugandan Knuckles in these threads?


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

The Penguin said:


> You would kiss a lot of people, lol


>you would kiss a lot of people
I wouldn't and it's definitely reciprocal


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

tiger greengrass said:


> You should thank me out of fear, now leave.


You trannies would scare God but not me.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

I really don't think I'm an ESFP, as I have little to no Fi


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> An Ugandan Knuckles in these threads?


>Ugandan Knuckles

Oh please, have some dignity, mate


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

TeamPB said:


> >Ugandan Knuckles
> 
> Oh please, have some dignity, mate


Tell me do you know da way? 
da way out


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> Tell me do you know da way?
> da way out


Oh, yes, I know the way out...


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Back on topic


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Alrighty, tranny, gotta work, by the way.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Like I said, I doubt I am an ESFP with how low my Fi is, possibly bottom of my stack


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

tiger greengrass said:


> Like I said, I doubt I am an ESFP with how low my Fi is, possibly bottom of my stack


Are you more jumpy to the action or more planning (chess steps etc.)?


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> Are you more jumpy to the action or more planning (chess steps etc.)?


Depends on my mood


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

tiger greengrass said:


> Depends on my mood


No idea probably ESTP. But im the same way and im something completely different.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> No idea probably ESTP. But im the same way and im something completely different.


Although, I don't usually need to plan. I just adapt to the situation


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

tiger greengrass said:


> Although, I don't usually need to plan. I just adapt to the situation


How long are you in your head thinking or whatever compared to how long you are just living the moment and feeling outside of it.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

TeamPB said:


> >you would kiss a lot of people
> I wouldn't and it's definitely reciprocal


Well you gave me a kissing face. :idunno:


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> How long are you in your head thinking or whatever compared to how long you are just living the moment and feeling outside of it.


Well I do live in the moment. Would you consider gathering information to use against others as planning?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

tiger greengrass said:


> Well I do live in the moment. Would you consider gathering information to use against others as planning?


I would call that preparing. There's a difference.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

The Penguin said:


> I would call that preparing. There's a difference.


I mean, I do have the tendency to manipulate to get my own way.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

tiger greengrass said:


> I mean, I do have the tendency to manipulate to get my own way.


Gathering resources to manipulate, yes I would call that planning.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

The Penguin said:


> Gathering resources to manipulate, yes I would call that planning.


What about if I know who the worst liar is, and ask them for information. I figure people out, I read them


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

tiger greengrass said:


> Well I do live in the moment. Would you consider gathering information to use against others as planning?


I got no idea how you gather that info to tell. I do that too but we could be doing it differently. 

what i mean as living in the moment: I also could say i live in the moment because i dont care to make plans all the time, in fact i make detailed plans rarely, my average plans are short about a goal and some unclear steps to reach that goal, that become clear later when i get closer to the goal. 
So anyway my head could be traveling in thoughts most of the time but those thoughts can also be used to mix some info from gathering from my current environment with my experiences or knowledge to "use it against others" or usually to just joke around.
So i just connect dots and come to new possibilities. Thats what i believe that is Ne. 

Do you get anything similar?


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> I got no idea how you gather that info to tell. I do that too but we could be doing it differently.
> 
> what i mean as living in the moment: I also could say i live in the moment because i dont care to make plans all the time, in fact i make detailed plans rarely, my average plans are short about a goal and some unclear steps to reach that goal, that become clear later when i get closer to the goal.
> So anyway my head could be traveling in thoughts most of the time but those thoughts can also be used to mix some info from gathering from my current environment with my experiences or knowledge to "use it against others" or usually to just joke around.
> ...


I don't really connect dots to come to new possibilities.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

tiger greengrass said:


> What about if I know who the worst liar is, and ask them for information. I figure people out, I read them


I'm not sure.
@SirCanSir

What do you say?


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

tiger greengrass said:


> I don't really connect dots to come to new possibilities.


Well you are either right or you dont understand it. Im still unsure that this is what im actually doing, but i relate to i more than the others. 
Well then if you use details you get only from you environment and you are driven by "senses" you are a Se dom i guess. 
That would mean ESTP.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

SirCanSir said:


> I got no idea how you gather that info to tell. I do that too but we could be doing it differently.
> 
> what i mean as living in the moment: I also could say i live in the moment because i dont care to make plans all the time, in fact i make detailed plans rarely, my average plans are short about a goal and some unclear steps to reach that goal, that become clear later when i get closer to the goal.
> So anyway my head could be traveling in thoughts most of the time but those thoughts can also be used to mix some info from gathering from my current environment with my experiences or knowledge to "use it against others" or usually to just joke around.
> ...


I do something like that.


* *




ESTJ


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> Well you are either right or you dont understand it. Im still unsure that this is what im actually doing, but i relate to i more than the others.
> Well then if you use details you get only from you environment and you are driven by "senses" you are a Se dom i guess.
> That would mean ESTP.


Yeah, very Se dom


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

The Penguin said:


> I'm not sure.
> @SirCanSir
> 
> What do you say?


I dont know i do something similar, but i avoid lying. It reminds me of my past self that ive left behind.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> I dont know i do something similar, but i avoid lying. It reminds me of my past self that ive left behind.


I have no issue with lying to get my own way


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

SirCanSir said:


> I dont know i do something similar, but i avoid lying. It reminds me of my past self that ive left behind.


Yeah, I only lie when I don't have a choice.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

The Penguin said:


> I do something like that.
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


I thought you were ESFJ. Did that change? Not that the difference is too great. i guess there was a dichotomy?


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

tiger greengrass said:


> I have no issue with lying to get my own way


You in highschool? I dint have any issues back then too. Later i came to hate myself though so i had to change to feel strogner.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> You in highschool? I dint have any issues back then too. Later i came to hate myself though so i had to change to feel strogner.


Well I'm English, so we don't have high school. But I'm 16.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

tiger greengrass said:


> Well I'm English, so we don't have high school. But I'm 16.


Well you are going to understand later that if you get used to being fake your life is going to be fake too. Either that or you wont get enough trust and respect from people around you. 
Both are bad outcomes.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> Well you are going to understand later that if you get used to being fake your life is going to be fake too. Either that or you wont get enough trust and respect from people around you.
> Both are bad outcomes.


Well, I'd rather be fake than alone. Alone in a platonic sense of course


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

SirCanSir said:


> I thought you were ESFJ. Did that change? Not that the difference is too great. i guess there was a dichotomy?


I was letting strangers online define my type. This thread isn't about me, though. Let's get back to Tiger Greengrass. Send me a PM if you want details.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

tiger greengrass said:


> Well, I'd rather be fake than alone. Alone in a platonic sense of course


Yep you are like my past self. Still im much more successful now than back then. I understood that if you are stronger and not afraid to tell the truth and follow your own opinions, people are drown into you, because you display something they are not doing easily.

You will understand later.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

The Penguin said:


> I was letting strangers online define my type. This thread isn't about me, though. Let's get back to Tiger Greengrass. Send me a PM if you want details.


Yeah, lovers meeting over for you two


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> Yep you are like my past self. Still im much more successful now than back then. I understood that if you are stronger and not afraid to tell the truth and follow your own opinions, people are drown into you, because you display something they are not doing easily.
> 
> You will understand later.


I'm not weak


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

tiger greengrass said:


> Yeah, lovers meeting over for you two


I don't understand.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

tiger greengrass said:


> I'm not weak


Yeah maybe not by highschool standards where people are easy to fool or get. 
But by life standards you are.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> Yeah maybe not by highschool standards where people are easy to fool or get.
> But by life standards you are.


Nope, I'm not.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

tiger greengrass said:


> Nope, I'm not.


There will be a point in your life where something or someone is going to ground you. And then you will have to choose: 
Change or depression. 
I bet thats gonna happen when yo uare 18 or in your early 20s


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> There will be a point in your life where something or someone is going to ground you. And then you will have to choose:
> Change or depression.
> I bet thats gonna happen when yo uare 18 or in your early 20s


I would never be depressed


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

tiger greengrass said:


> I would never be depressed


bookmark this to remind that to yourself for the next 4 years or so.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> bookmark this to remind that to yourself for the next 4 years or so.


Still relate to me?


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

tiger greengrass said:


> Still relate to me?


Nah not anymore. Atleast that grounding moment came for me when i was 18, and i wasnt as happy and free before as i am now. But then again thats something i didnt see back then either. 
Take your time. I wonder when that moment is going to come in your case.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> Nah not anymore. Atleast that grounding moment came for me when i was 18, and i wasnt as happy and free before as i am now. But then again thats something i didnt see back then either.
> Take your time. I wonder when that moment is going to come in your case.


Oh, I'm very happy


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

The Penguin said:


> Well you gave me a kissing face. :idunno:


well...actually, it was not really supposed to be a kissing face


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

TeamPB said:


> well...actually, it was not really supposed to be a kissing face


You turn me on


----------



## gassendi (May 5, 2018)

tiger greengrass said:


> So I think my function stack is close to: Se Te Fe Ni


Not quite. You have to consider the perceiving (N, S) and judging (T, F) axes, and there can be only one extraverted function in each pair. Se entails Ni while Te necessitates Fi, or vice versa.



> My main question here is, can ESTPs use high Te instead of Ti, and could I be confusing Se and Te.


No.



> Could I be an ENTJ?


Absolutely. We don't fully develop our type until our early to mid-twenties, so any type you identify with is still prospective.



> I also know my enneagram is 3w2. (Full ennea: 3w2 8w7 7w8 So/Sx). Could that affect the way I see my function stack in any way?


Enneatype 3 correlates with ENxx, 8 with ExTJ and 7 with ExxP. Although I wonder how you reached that conclusion. If uncertain, try this very short test a few times to see where the tritype stabilizes.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

gassendi said:


> Not quite. You have to consider the perceiving (N, S) and judging (T, F) axes, and there can be only one extraverted function in each pair. Se entails Ni while Te necessitates Fi, or vice versa.
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


Ahah, I'm not uncertain about my enneagram. I'm definitely a 387 tritype.

The ONLY introverted function I use is Ni. I don't believe in traditional function stacks so don't come at me with that complete, utter tripe.


----------



## gassendi (May 5, 2018)

tiger greengrass said:


> Ahah, I'm not uncertain about my enneagram. I'm definitely a 387 tritype.
> 
> The ONLY introverted function I use is Ni. I don't believe in traditional function stacks so don't come at me with that complete, utter tripe.


Whatever.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

gassendi said:


> Whatever.


Don't get triggered, it can be cured


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

tiger greengrass said:


> You turn me on


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

TeamPB said:


> View attachment 802681


Well played, deary.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

innit


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

TeamPB said:


> innit


fool


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

"no"


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

TeamPB said:


> "no"
> View attachment 802683


Bonus points for including my favourite man on Earth, ma boi Nigel.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

you beautiful bipolar son of a bitch


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

TeamPB said:


> you beautiful bipolar son of a bitch


Thank you


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

TeamPB said:


> well...actually, it was not really supposed to be a kissing face


What was it supposed to be?


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

gassendi said:


> Not quite. You have to consider the perceiving (N, S) and judging (T, F) axes, and there can be only one extraverted function in each pair. Se entails Ni while Te necessitates Fi, or vice versa.
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


Wait so there is actually a legit tritype test? I thought trityping was so hard you had to relate to it yourself after a lot of studying into it.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

tiger greengrass said:


> You're the type of person who visual types


When it comes to introversion and extraversion, absolutely.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Duo said:


> When it comes to introversion and extraversion, absolutely.


Very moronic


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

tiger greengrass said:


> Very moronic


In other words, you can't see it. Got it. Consider Se as your aux function.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Duo said:


> In other words, you can't see it. Got it. Consider Se as your aux function.


Lol, I'm a definite extravert.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

tiger greengrass said:


> Lol, I'm a definite extravert.


Just like kaceytron?


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Duo said:


> Just like kaceytron?


No, but if it's gonna make you keep embarrassing yourself, then sure.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

tiger greengrass said:


> No, but if it's gonna make you keep embarrassing yourself, then sure.


I'm not embarrassing myself but yeah, you're 16 and playing games right now so carry on.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Duo said:


> I'm not embarrassing myself but yeah, you're 16 and playing games right now so carry on.


Playing games? Makes me laugh


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Duo said:


> I'm not embarrassing myself but yeah, you're 16 and playing games right now so carry on.


Why are you still bothering to give this thread more attention. 
I didnt know you had this kind of patience.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

SirCanSir said:


> Why are you still bothering to give this thread more attention.
> I didnt know you had this kind of patience.


I tend to have a lot more patience with younguns, hoping to get through to them with some obvious examples. Apparently not so I'm out.


----------

